# Please help: is she pregnant??



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

My little rat Betty's nipples have become more noticable than my other girls. am i just being paranoid because i have already had one accidental litter and dont need another one, or is it nothing to worry about???


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bacca said:


> My little rat Betty's nipples have become more noticable than my other girls. am i just being paranoid because i have already had one accidental litter and dont need another one, or is it nothing to worry about???


does she have access to intact males? When did she have her previous litter? How did it happen?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

The nipples may be more noticeable because of her previous litter. Weigh her daily at the same time, which will soon tell you if shes pregnant again by a steady weight gain.


----------



## Bacca (Sep 12, 2010)

her mum had an accidental litter that she was in, she has had contact with her brothers until she was 5 weeks old. does this make any difference?


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Well they become sexually mature at 5 weeks of age. So if she was removed on the dot, she will be okay. If they went a few days over there may be a slim chance she was impregnated by a brother (depending whether it was just a day or two over... or a week or two). The brothers may of also impregnated the mom if left in for additional time.

If the girl in question hasn't had a litter before, I would be concerned about her nipples becoming more obvious. Although you may just be being paranoid. Any weight gain? Change in behavior? Do you see her hoarding food more than often? building a nest? 

You could take her to her vet to get look at, if its in the early stages they can e-spay. Where they will remove the babies and spay her at the same time. Or they can confirm to you that shes not pregnant/too far along for an e-spay.


----------

